# ECV with Anterior Placenta.



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi, Can I just ask you for your opinion please. I have heard so many different things about ECV's good and bad. I am not keen on a c/section but at the end of the day I am more concerned with the wellbeing of bubba and if that means no natural birth then that's fine.
Anyway I have heard today that my transverse (head to the right of my ribs facing up) baby might be stuck because I have an anterior placenta (have only heard it from friend not healthcare professional) and so an ECV might not be a good idea. Do you have any exeperience or advise please?

Thank you.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Anterior placentas can sometimes mean that babies dont get into the right position if they are quite low, as it can block some of the passageway to your pelvis, an anterior one that is placed in the middle or the top of your uterus shouldn't cause this.

If you have an ECV, it is carefully performed, and you are given a scan and the heartbeat monitored, so it will be safe.  You would be giving yourself a chance at a normal delivery!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you Emilycaitlin very sound advise. 

Loopylu


----------

